# Motores paso a paso



## goio10 (Nov 3, 2016)

Buenos días, tengo algunas dudas para que funcionen correctamente unos motores de paso

Primero le digo que yo soy un aficionado que recien estoy ingresando a este mundo por el interés de armar una CNC casera, y veo que esto de los motores es todo un mundo! jeje.

El tema puntual es que estoy probando unos motores de los que no tengo información, la etiqueta dice 57BYGH511W (es de una máquina que hay donde trabajo) y no he encontrado datos específicos.
Tengo un driver TB6560AHQ y lo controlo con arduino. Funciona bien hasta que le subo la velocidad y queda trancado. 
El driver esta configurado para alimentarlo con 2.5A (probe tambien con 3.0), un torque del 75%(tambien probe con 100%), Decay Mode (que no se lo que es) 100% y Exitacion Mode (que tampoco se que es) 16.

Espero haya sido claro, sino estoy a la orden para cualquier otra info que necesiten.

Desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos ...


----------



## Yairman (Nov 3, 2016)

Debes buscar la Ref 57BYGH Series:

https://www.google.com.co/url?sa=t&...ggdMAA&usg=AFQjCNGRnKdDjyR04LhCYKKSZXIWlVst7w

Que Software estas usando para controlarlo,  por lo que dices lo que te falta es la configuración sea de aceleración o del feed y seek, debe estar muy alta y pierdes pasos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2016)

Fijate por aqui : 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=cnc


----------

